# Forgeworld Releases 2012-06-08



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

SPACE MARINE MkIV COMMAND SET 










> Each Company in a Space Marine Chapter falls under the command of a Captain, a hardened veteran and a master strategist. These lords of war read the battlefield’s ebb and flow with enhanced reflexes and a post-human grasp of the ever-changing arena of combat in which they spend their lives.
> 
> In addition to his Chapter rank, each Captain may also bear additional honorific titles and epithets associated with both his deeds of valour and the Company he leads. Each is often accompanied by a Standard Bearer, carrying the battle-flag of the company, invariably steeped in history and heavy with the glories of the Chapter.
> 
> The MkIV Space Marine Command Set, models designed by Mark Bedford, contains two multi-part resin models, allowing you to build a Space Marine Commander and Standard Bearer in MkIV ‘Maximus’ Armour. This detailed set of miniatures is available to pre-order, for despatch from Friday 29th June.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE_MARINE_MkIV_COMMAND_SET.html

ETCHED BRASS MINOTAURS SYMBOLS










> Etched Minotaurs symbols of various sizes. Sprue dimensions are 80mm (3.2 inches) by 120mm (4.75 inches). These symbols are available to pre-order, for despatch from Friday 29th June


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ETCHED_BRASS_MINOTAURS_SYMBOLS.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg, there's my Ingo Pech  Although I may have to do a bit of converting.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the capes on the shoulders. It's a classy touch


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

What's that on the head...is that... no.... hair???



Phil


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I might remove his hair, or maybe replace his head entirely, I wonder how it comes in pieces, says it's multi-part?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn You Forgeworld! Where's my Dominus Armoured Seige Bombard? :cray:

/Tantrum


Excellent Models, more in the ever increasing line of the Minotaurs. I quite like the hair, its about time they did a model with hair, bald Space Marines look stupid.


Alice


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think I might remove his hair, or maybe replace his head entirely, I wonder how it comes in pieces, says it's multi-part?


Most likely they will be divided up into:
Head - Torso/Legs - Left Arm - Right Arm - Backpack - Extras (if any)

At least that's the current trend with the character miniatures afaik.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

xenobiotic said:


> Most likely they will be divided up into:
> Head - Torso/Legs - Left Arm - Right Arm - Backpack - Extras (if any)
> 
> At least that's the current trend with the character miniatures afaik.


Ah K cool.

What's with the Raptor's emblem on the shoulder pad shield?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's just an eagle icon denoting some honour probably. I like them. If i were starting a new Sm army I would use just FW minis. With the medics and armour marks, as well as these guys now, you could have an awesome army.

Rev


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like these guys, do seem a bit pricey though

Temptation.....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> It's just an eagle icon denoting some honour probably. I like them. If i were starting a new Sm army I would use just FW minis. With the medics and armour marks, as well as these guys now, you could have an awesome army.
> 
> Rev


£73.50 for a Tactical Squad? Good Luck with that in this economy 

Just in case anyone doesn't get why costs that much  Standard Loadout is 10 Man / Flamer / Missile launcher / Powerfist:



> 10 Mk# Armor Models - £42
> 
> Bolters - £10.50
> 
> ...


eep! :shok:

Every second Tactical Squad would be £10.50 cheaper as you get two Flamers/Missile Launchers in the Special Weapons pack.



I would love to be able to do it, just as you do, but i cannot justify that amount of money on top of my PC Tech expenses.

Alice


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> Damn You Forgeworld! Where's my Dominus Armoured Seige Bombard? :cray:
> 
> /Tantrum
> 
> ...













I'm sorry, what were you saying?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

NetherMessenger said:


> I'm sorry, what were you saying?


Stupid.



Very Stupid.



Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Alpharius and all his marines where pretty much bald.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> £73.50 for a Tactical Squad? Good Luck with that in this economy
> 
> Alice


I'd still do it, it just wouldn't be a very big army


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You know, all the heads that come in Blood Angels kits(special characters, Death Company and Sanguinary Guard) have hair. It could be chapter specific whether Marines have hair or not. Either they shave it off or their gene-seed causes it to fall out.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

what a shock. more marines. T.T


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> SPACE MARINE MkIV COMMAND SET


Ouh my fucking God-Emperor! Those are glorious! I so damn want them. I can just hear my wallet screaming in anguish (what a glorious sound!) after how my shopping spree from the past days has treated it. :laugh: (/evil laughter)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I'd still do it, it just wouldn't be a very big army


Aye, as i said, i would too. Mk2 + Phobos Pattern Bolters!

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm doing a Alpha Legion army now, ordered my first five today, only going to have 10 normal marines in 1000 points going to use scouts as operatives to cut costs


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I name thee... *CAPTAIN SHOULDERPADS*.

Go out there and kick some ass.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Ouh my fucking God-Emperor! Those are glorious! I so damn want them. I can just hear my wallet screaming in anguish (what a glorious sound!) after how my shopping spree from the past days has treated it. :laugh: (/evil laughter)


:friends:

i need help...and money...and help.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like these models, even if they are a bit static. The mk IV armour is definitely the best looking of them all, and a whole army would look glorious. The cost of that army though? I think not. I can just about fool myself when buying something new for my great company, but as SGMalice pointed out, the cost of even one squad would be waaaay too prohibitive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

my order of mk4 assault marines just landed and im amazed at the number of different parts in the kit, 5 different legs,five different torso,4 different heads,even the shoulder pads and arms have variants,very impressive set of models.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Throw in a Special Weapon Guy and a Converted Company Champion with these two and the Apothecary set and I smell my July Army Challenge entry


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't say I am too impressed with these. Just seem a bit static to me.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw these pics an are loving it!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whilst I agree with the comments of the Captain being a touch "static", I think it's a fracking sweet figure.
It's certainly a more cooler hard-nut type of static than some of the other pish I've seen..... :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My tactical squads are a ball ache. I get a full one every 2 months, and have to sell old ones to steadily replace (and even so its still a GAOD (grey army of death).

As it stands it is 2x mkiv, 1x phobos bolters, 12x scout sniper (for suppressors akin to an rsass/m110 design), 10x company champion shoulder pads (bits sites, £1 a pop) 1x minotaur shoulder pads, odd unsculpted helmets. for variety, odd backpacks again for variety.

Throw in the rhino with spaced armour, imperial navy missile launchers (for the hunter killer missile launcher), additional storm bolters (crows systems), and dozer blades to simply provide all upgrades to look like a self sufficient force.

It is about £150 for a single tactical squad. Christ bought a pred before christmas, spaced armour, a punisher barrel, imperial navy missile launcher. Throw in extra gubbinz like brass, rhino doors, etc, and you have a tank that costs £100 ish.


----------

